# Four chip/dip platters



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Here are some chip/dip  platters I finished up this morning. The top two are Black Walnut, lower left is Maple  and lower right is Willow. The Willow had a large bark inclusion that I  filled with coffee grounds. It had lots of tear out and was a pain to  finish but the wood was too beautiful to waste. I think it turned out  great! 
The smaller Walnut one also had some great figure as well.

I almost kept that one for myself but I dropped them all off at  Thompson Reuters gift shop this afternoon. I hope they sell!:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 20, 2015)

That willow one is awesome. I tried to turn a willow bowl this week, unfortunately my results were nothing like yours. It didn't even burn well.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 20, 2015)

I can see why you didn't want to waste the willow.  Great looking wood.  Nice work.  Looking at it I'm guessing the maple was a glue up.  How big are they and how thick was the wood when you started?


----------



## JimB (Feb 20, 2015)

They look fantastic. I've never turned any Willow but now I want to.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 20, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> That willow one is awesome. I tried to turn a willow bowl this week, unfortunately my results were nothing like yours. It didn't even burn well.



This was my first time turning willow. Kind of smells and lots a tear out!



Rick_G said:


> I can see why you didn't want to waste the willow.  Great looking wood.  Nice work.  Looking at it I'm guessing the maple was a glue up.  How big are they and how thick was the wood when you started?



The maple one was a scrap from a butcher block counter top. The glue up was already done for me! In fact, these are all cutoffs from a local cabinet shop. 

The small walnut one is 12" and the others are 14"-15". They are all about 2" thick.


----------



## wyone (Feb 20, 2015)

I need a cabinet shop close to me that has scraps like that!  They are all awesome


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 20, 2015)

wyone said:


> I need a cabinet shop close to me that has scraps like that!  They are all awesome



Thanks! I wish I could say these blanks were free but they were about 1/4 of the price Rockler would charge. The place I go to is hit or miss but I stopped in on a good day!:biggrin:

I normally don't like paying for wood but my turning stock is low and these platters took much less time to turn than if I had started with something in log form. Plus they are all kiln-dried so they won't warp like log blanks can...


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, my wife showed a picture of these to her boss and she really wants the Willow platter. I just hope it hasn't sold yet at Thompson Reuters


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 22, 2015)

Doug, they are fantastic lookin. Especially the Willow and smaller Walnut.
Some woods are just too beautiful.
Congrats on the lucky find.
Thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 22, 2015)

All are very Beautiful.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## southernclay (Feb 22, 2015)

They are beautiful Doug. Do you mind to tell me how you mount them and how you clean up the bottom?


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 22, 2015)

southernclay said:


> They are beautiful Doug. Do you mind to tell me how you mount them and how you clean up the bottom?



Thanks, Warren. 

Here's how I turn them:

1. Figure out the top and mount that to a faceplate. 
2. Turn the bottom and make sure the center area is flat.
3. Mount a glue block to the bottom (when the glue dries I will make sure the block is round and fits the dovetail of my chuck jaws)
4. Turn the blank around and finish the top of the platter.
5. Using the ceramic dish as a guide, I will sneak up on the center 'hole' so the dish fits nicely.
6. Now I turn it around again. I usually use a donut chuck to finish the bottom of my bowls and small platters but these larger ones won't fit. I'll use the bottom of my donut chuck and hold the platter in place with a live center in the tailstock. I then will finish the foot with a dished area in the center of the bottom. When I do this, I'll slowly remove the glue block. I make sure to leave about 1/2" stub of the glue block so the platter doesn't fly off the lathe. Then I will break the stub off and sand the center area smooth with sanding pad mounted in a drill.

Hope this helps! I can take some pictures tomorrow to give you a better idea of my process


----------



## southernclay (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed response! I figured it was some sort of jam chuck or maybe vacuum. This year I'm trying to work more on bowls and larger items when time allows. I appreciate the advice, if convenient pics would be great. Thanks again!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey Warren,

Here are some picture of my donut chuck. I first made it when I had a Jet 1236 lathe so the main part is about 11" in diameter. Since I upgraded my lathe I'm able to make bigger things so I added the extra 1/4" plywood back. 
I started with 3/4" plywood discs, mounted a glue block to one and used carriage bolts to mount the second disc. Then I used a parting tool to cut the hole for the donut. For the rubber around the donut hole I used 1" ID clear hose from Menards and mounted it with 1/4" staples with a staple gun.
This was pretty easy to make and the only thing I had to buy were the carriage bolts and knobs (everything else was stuff I had on hand).

Even with this donut chuck, there is a chance that the bowls will move around so I leave the tailstock in place until the last few passes. 

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey Warren,
Here's how I finish the bottom of my bowls and platters. If I can't used my donut chuck, I will remove the front donut and just use pressure from the tailstock to hold the bowl in place against the donut chuck bottom.

I'll carefully remove the tenon with a 3/8" bowl gouge. At this point, I'm about 98% finished so I take small passes to prevent a catch. Once I get the tenon to about 1/2" I'll remove the bowl/platter from the lathe and finish the rest by hand.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Once I remove the bowl/platter from the lathe, I will remove the stub. Depending on the wood, I will either use a pliers and break it off or I'll cut it off. Then I use a disc sander to sand down what's left of the stub.

I usually try to get a nice flat 'foot' with a little concave area in the middle. This will usually produce a good stable bottom.
This was a bowl I made a while ago that I never finished so I didn't do a good job with the foot. If I was going to sell or gift this bowl, I would make sure it's done right but I'll keep this one so I can live with the bottom not being quite right 

Normally I like the flat on the bowl bottom to be about 1/2" to 5/8" wide (look at the pencil marks) . Then I will make the concave are will be about 1/8" deep.

Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## southernclay (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you. I finished a bottom of a bowl for the first time Sunday night and used Cole Jaws with live center up at bowl until the last couple of passes. Worked out well but for something like a platter couldn't do that. I've got this bookmarked and have it on my to do list in the next few months. We're in the process of buying a house that needs major remodeling so my hands are full for a bit but there's a 1,000 sf basement area that will be all mine!! I have some good turning days ahead as time allows. 

I appreciate all of the info and effort, thanks for taking the time!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Cole jaws do work pretty well but I think the donut chuck offers more versatility and safety when it comes to catches. If you get a catch with the cole jaws, the bowl can come flying off DAMHIKT . If you get a catch with the donut chuck, usually the bowl just slides off center a little. I did use Cole jaws for a few years until I made this donut chuck and I'm glad I made it.
I'm in the process of making a vacuum chuck. I've got the parts but I just have to find the time to putz with it.

I usually make my bowls/platters in batches. I'll take 10 blanks and turn the outside on all of them. Then I'll turn the inside on all 10. Then I finish off the bottoms on all 10. Seems like I spend less time changing chucks and tools this way.

Sounds like you have your hands full with the new house. We still have to finish the basement and redo the kitchen in our house but those can wait. I have bowls to turn :biggrin:


----------



## southernclay (Feb 25, 2015)

We will be busy but I'm pumped about the shop and my wife is pumped about the rest of it so all is well.

Have you made different sized outer rings for the donut chuck? That seems like it would be handy for smaller and larger items, just having the inner ring cut out more or less.


----------

